# Skinny Water Culture



## mulletboy

I am not a big fan of reviewing my own stuff. Just wanted to let you know about the site www.skinnywaterculture.com, and give you a little insight of our mission.

We were tired of not having anything to wear that reflected our culture as a group of fisherpeople. There are many fishing apparel companies. There aren't however, many differences between them. It seems that they mostly follow the same business model. Find a way to draw a fish, and do every species that same exact way... We saw the trend, and wanted something different.

We, and most of our friends, grew up in Florida, surfing, skateboarding, bmx riding, and fishing. The 1st three sports, all have giants in the apparel industry. I don't really need to name them. 

The one thing I noticed about all of them is that they don't exactly put a picture of a skateboard, or wave, or ramp on every shirt. They take elements from their culture, or lifestyle, and infuse them into the fabric. Through colors, cuts, and not so exact designs. When someone wears one of their garments, they are a reflection of that culture, without being so obvious... That is what we are on a mission for doing with fishing.

We have big plans for technical gear, that is stylish and functional, but we are focusing on establishing a brand that can be recognized as a respected grass roots company that is an upstart of the fishing culture first. It is important to us that you feel that we are representing your life in the fabric of our company. 

We want you to have something to wear out to let people know you are an angler, or its your passion, without having to wear some kind of uniform, like the common guide shirt... I hope you catch my drift.. We were just tired of kids looking like their grandparents, just to prove to the world that they were grounded in the fishing culture.. I am not trying to slam any other company out there. They are all pioneers, and important to fishing, in their own way.

We grew up doing what all of the members of this site love to do... Fish. But there are many other elements to the fishing culture, and our goal is to let you, as fisherpeople, express that in a way like you have never been able to do before.

Our objective is to eventually become a seasonal apparel company that changes designs and artists, as often as the weather changes fishing patterns, so that you will always have something fresh to wear. It may take a couple years, but that is the plan. We are currently one and a half years old, and on our third line of new designs, with 2 different artists. 

If you are a member of this forum, I already know, that you get where I am coming from..

You can read a review on this site here http://microskiff.com/reviews/products/SkinnyWaterCulture.html.

If you decide you like our stuff, and want to order, use the code word "shipping" and save 10% off.


----------



## iMacattack

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

Awesome self Shill! Thanks for the discount offer! 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## deerfly

Vince, best of luck with your new endeavor. 

How is the new baby, you getting any time to fish yet? - eric


----------



## costefishnt

As I stated in my review, you guys are inovators in teh industry. Just so happens I am wearing the bonefish shirt right now, wishin i was fishing.

Good stuff, and great post!


----------



## mulletboy

> Vince, best of luck with your new endeavor.
> 
> How is the new baby, you getting any time to fish yet? - eric


Eric, she is already 2 as of a couple weeks ago. I rarely get time to fish, but have gotten out a few times recently... Need to come up that way and get out with you!!


----------



## deerfly

> Vince, best of luck with your new endeavor.
> 
> How is the new baby, you getting any time to fish yet? - eric
> 
> 
> 
> Eric, she is already 2 as of a couple weeks ago. I rarely get time to fish, but have gotten out a few times recently... Need to come up that way and get out with you!!
Click to expand...

holy crap, has it been 2 years already? I must getting old really fast now.  

heck yeah on the fishing, let me know when you think you'll have some time and you're more than welcome to come along. I have a bigger ride now too so having an extra body is far less of an issue than it used to be. Hunting season is on me now though, so I'm not trying to fish quite as much as I would otherwise, but will definitely keep you in mind when we do go. Something else to keep in mind is a dock light snooking trip down your way. It's getting a little too late now, but certainly as the winter fades into spring we'll want to do a lot more of those trips. I remember you had a pretty good pulse on that too. Stay in touch...


----------



## ugaflats

Awesome, glad I found this! I will be placing an order soon I could not agree more with the whole uniform thing!


----------



## mulletboy

Just wanted to drop by to let you guys know about our new shirt that says how we feel about BP. Check it out. www.skinnywaterculture.com/product/FBP. Let me know what you think!


----------



## iMacattack

I have two emotions on this shirt...

:'( because of the environmental catastrophe

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] for the cool shirt. Hope you sell a ton of them!

Cheers


----------



## Guest

Just orderd me some new "Schwag" [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## out-cast

Placed an order online last night for some birthday gifts. Today I received an email from Vince asking to call him on his cell phone. He went above and beyond to fill the order and was a pleasure to deal with. I'll post some pics of the gear in action Thanks again Vince!!! 

Justin


----------



## Guest

Im glad they are doing right by some people,They screwed me. I had to pay shipping twice!! B/C whoever shiped my stuff only put a Stamp on the package...LOL So I had to pay like $7 at the post office + the $7 I payed them. So my $10 stickers turned into $24 stickers!


----------



## out-cast

> Im glad they are doing right by some people,They screwed me. I had to pay shipping twice!! B/C whoever shiped my stuff only put a Stamp on the package...LOL So I had to pay like $7 at the post office + the $7 I payed them. So my $10 stickers turned into $24 stickers!


Did you call or notify them? I'm sure they'd make it right.


----------



## Guest

Yeah I sent them A e-mail and they said call them and they would make it right.I feel I souldnt have to call and waste my time talkin to someone who dosnt know jack just to get it "made right". So I just wont buy anything from them anymore and I will tell my friends to do the same. No Biggie here...Anyone want to buy 2 stickers? only $24.00 LOL


----------



## out-cast

That's interesting logic. I presume you've never made a mistake :-? They are willing to make it right and you continue to bash?


----------



## Guest

Yep. Im perfect.


----------



## jrod0785

There only human bro!! We all make mistakes!! And on the same note, they look like the got some sick stuff!!


----------



## mulletboy

> Yeah I sent them A e-mail and they said call them and they would make it right.I feel I souldnt have to call and waste my time talkin to someone who dosnt know jack just to get it "made right". So I just wont buy anything from them anymore and I will tell my friends to do the same. No Biggie here...Anyone want to buy 2 stickers? only $24.00 LOL


Sorry you feel that way. We didn't know how to do everything when we started this whole thing, and we did have some mistakes. The person that emailed you back to call them was me, and trust me, I would have made it right by you. I understand your position, and it is OK. It makes me work harder at being better.


I will also still offer you a full refund, like I would have done when I asked you to call. I just need your real name. You can email it to me [email protected]


----------



## aaronshore

For what it's worth. Vince is a cool guy. I have ordered several things from him in the past. One order was slightly screwed up, I called him, he made the refund, and then sent me a free t-shirt without me even asking. Can't complain about that one bit. Customer service is the most importaint thing IMO. Keep up the good work Vince.


----------



## AfterHours2

Cool site, cool stuff. Have had countless compliments on the redfish shirt. Order was shipped in a timely manner. Will for surely use during the holidays. Wish some shirts had more sizes but thats life. Thx for the cool gear.


----------



## GOLDEN_TARPON

just got my microfiber shirt love it gonna place another order soon


----------



## AfterHours2

Anyone have any insight as to when some new t-shirts will be put on the site. Guess I'm just ready for some new SWC gear..


----------



## paint it black

> Anyone have any insight as to when some new t-shirts will be put on the site. Guess I'm just ready for some new SWC gear..



Soon... Expect some great stuff.


----------



## AfterHours2

Thx for the reply PIB. I figured they were up to something. I would like to get my hands on some of their old Tail Logo shirts in white if they have some laying around. Until then, just wait until the new gear comes out. Looking forward to it.


----------

